# Completed my 3rd Century Today



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Morning was picture perfect: no wind, cool(66 degree at 7am). After 10am, hot(80s and up to 91 after 12pm, windy) I had a great average going(19mph) before the s**t hit the fan. Rode the last 50 miles with a strong head wind(gust up to 20mph) and average 13mph. Totally wored me out, combined with hills and the heat. I encountered the same weather condition during last year's ride. That's 2 bad breaks.:cryin:


----------



## The Papa (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, good job any how! At least you were riding, and probably made you stronger as well


----------



## RichieB313 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice, I just rode 60 miles yesterday which is my personal best. I'm not totally into the super long distances but maybe that'll change soon.


----------

